# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Tatianna Butler

## Polyneikos

*Tatianna Butler*

Height :  5 9"
CONTEST WEIGHT: 138 lbs.
OFF-SEASON WEIGHT: 160 lbs.

Eπειδή βλέπω ότι σας ενδιαφέρει το αθλημα::

----------


## Muscleboss

:03. Awesome:  

Για πιο soft τύπους  :01. Mr. Green:  

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## NASSER

αααχχχχχχ...... και έχω αδυναμία στις ψηλές γυναίκες    :02. Love:   :02. Love:   :02. Love:  

polyneikos περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τη ζωή της έχουμε??? Αγώνες που συμμετείχε και διακρίσεις??

----------


## slaine

> περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τη ζωή της έχουμε???


ρώτα κατευθείαν αυτό που θέλεις να μάθεις... διεύθυνση/τηλέφωνο κλπ... αλήτη!!!  :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:

----------


## pikolo

μια χαρα την βλεπω!!

----------


## Polyneikos

> αααχχχχχχ...... και έχω αδυναμία στις ψηλές γυναίκες      
> 
> polyneikos περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τη ζωή της έχουμε??? Αγώνες που συμμετείχε και διακρίσεις??


Bodybuilding contests:
Eastern USA heavy weight novice and 2nd open class
Atlantic States 2000 heavy weight class and overall winner
USA Championships 2001 6th place
NPC National Championships 2002 4th place

Figure contests
NPC Atlantic States 2nd place tall class
NPC Team Universe top 15

Τηλεφωνα και τετοια στην διάθεση του moderator,χα,χα!!

----------


## RUHL

polynike στηλε πμ στον ισις θα βρητε πολλα κοινα ενδιαφεροντα   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   ^^^^^^^^^

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια δεν σας κρυβω ότι προσπαθω και έχω μια επικοινωνια μέσω ε-μαιλ με την Τατιάννα,δεν σας κάνω πλάκα,την ενημερωσα και για το φόρουμ μας και ανταποκρίθηκε απαντώτας,οποτε να είστε λίγο συγκρατημενοι ,μην βρει η κοπέλα καποιον που να ξερει Ελληνικα και ξεφτιλιστούμε!!!
Το νου σας ρεμάλια !!!  :02. Moderator:

----------


## NASSER

> Παιδια δεν σας κρυβω ότι προσπαθω και έχω μια επικοινωνια μέσω ε-μαιλ με την Τατιάννα,δεν σας κάνω πλάκα,την ενημερωσα και για το φόρουμ μας και ανταποκρίθηκε απαντώτας,οποτε να είστε λίγο συγκρατημενοι ,μην βρει η κοπέλα καποιον που να ξερει Ελληνικα και ξεφτιλιστούμε!!!
> Το νου σας ρεμάλια !!!


Να της εκφρασεις τον θαυμασμο μου Κωστα!!!!! Εδω ειμαι και εγω!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Αλήθεια της έχω στείλει ενα μαιλ και μου απαντησε την ιδια μερα,δεν ξερω βεβαια αν απανταει η ιδια,πάντως της ανεφερα για το φορουμ μας,θα προσπαθησω να της ζητησω κανενα αυτογραφο,για να δουμε !!
Νasser εμεις ταιριάζουμε στα γουστα !!

----------


## slaine

> μην βρει η κοπέλα καποιον που να ξερει Ελληνικα και ξεφτιλιστούμε!!!
> Το νου σας ρεμάλια !!!


  :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:

----------


## pikolo

τωρα καλυτερα?
χεχε δεν το πες εξ αρχης το διορθωσα...χχαχαα

----------


## Polyneikos

> τωρα καλυτερα?
> χεχε δεν το πες εξ αρχης το διορθωσα...χχαχαα


εντάξει,δεν είπα ότι ντε και καλα θα μπει να το δει,αλίμονο,μιλαμε για επαγγελματια αθλητρια στην άλλη ακρη του κόσμου,απλα της έστειλα και το λινκ του φόρουμ καλού κακου !!

----------


## pikolo

αντε να δουμε αν θα μας δωσει αυτογραφο!  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Mythonas

Η γυναίκα απλά δεν παίζεται. Ψηλή και με τέλεια συμμετρία.
Κώστα κάνε τα κόλπα σου να μας στείλει αυτόγραφο.

----------


## Polyneikos

χα,χα,Στέλιο το προσπαθώ,για να δούμε !!
Μαύρη γαζέλα είναι η κοπέλα !!

----------


## NASSER

> χα,χα,Στέλιο το προσπαθώ,για να δούμε !!
> Μαύρη γαζέλα είναι η κοπέλα !!


Oπως το ειπες!!!! Γαζελα!!!
Αντε να δουμε, θα εχουμε την τιμη να μας δωσει κανενα αυτογραφο?

----------


## pikolo

σ αρεσε νασσερ ε?εχε  :03. Clapping:

----------


## SiCkOheL

> Για πιο soft τύπους  
> 
> ΜΒ


soft? αυτή είναι διπλάσια από μένα   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:

----------


## JohnyB

:01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:

----------

